# A Real Everybody is Invited FREE BIKE RIDE!!!



## Aeropsycho (Apr 9, 2008)

Hope to see as many people that can make it!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 16, 2008)

*Check It Out!!!!*

See You People There......  Cory Better Show Up!!!!

J...


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 22, 2008)

I can hardly wait... I got a 1/2 day off from "The Office" on Friday so I can run by the Smart and final to grab Burgers, Dogs, and fixens...  I hope some of y'all can bring some stuff too...


----------



## kendemned (Apr 23, 2008)

*I think I will ride this*

Or maybe I'll ride the Firestone.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 24, 2008)

SWEET!...LOL... Don't forget your aerodynamic carbon fiber helmet.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello All,  Junior here again and I just wanted to let everyone know that the Parking is free, But I would definitely get there before noon as the lots get full fast ... Also we could still use some more snacks, sodas, and cups... Thanks a bunch and hope to see you all there!!!


----------

